
Bike-sharing startup Spin is getting into scooter-sharing - troydavis
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/08/bike-sharing-startup-spin-is-getting-into-scooter-sharing/
======
troydavis
Spin's own explanation: [https://blog.spin.pm/spin-the-urban-and-campus-
mobility-comp...](https://blog.spin.pm/spin-the-urban-and-campus-mobility-
company-aa1913a6d213)

